# Glossary of Blackpill/looks related channels



## 6ft4 (Sep 28, 2022)

Whether the content on some of these channels is blackpill or redpill is up for debate but for the purposes of this thread I am counting Looks related channels that sell looks assessment services as blackpill 

















Feel free to post more


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Sep 28, 2022)

*nero angelo is the dumbest guy i have ever seen

also, all of the youtube’s professional face raters have an obsession with saying narrowing lower third and not narrow lower third*


----------



## Beastimmung (Sep 28, 2022)

How can you forget these?


----------



## 6ft4 (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## sergeant blackpill (Sep 28, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> *nero angelo is the dumbest guy i have ever seen
> 
> also, all of the youtube’s professional face raters have an obsession with saying narrowing lower third and not narrow lower third*


Most of these guys are bluepilled or low IQ af. you can only really trust ITV and Tails to deliver truth


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Sep 28, 2022)

sergeant blackpill said:


> Most of these guys are bluepilled or low IQ af. you can only really trust ITV and Tails to deliver truth


tails is a bit retarded imo

itv is better


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Sep 28, 2022)

6ft4 said:


>



this guy knows his shit


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Sep 28, 2022)

What about Lookism?


----------



## Moggie (Sep 28, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> What about Lookism?



this must be your channel then


----------



## Moggie (Sep 28, 2022)

>blackpill channels
>wheat waffles, qoves studio


----------



## Beastimmung (Sep 28, 2022)

sergeant blackpill said:


> Most of these guys are bluepilled or low IQ af. you can only really trust ITV and Tails to deliver truth


Didn't Tails and IncelTV contradict each other? How can they both deliver truths then?


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Sep 28, 2022)

Moggie said:


> >blackpill channels
> >wheat waffles, qoves studio


Qoves isn't bad though


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Sep 28, 2022)

Moggie said:


> this must be your channel then


What do you think about it?


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Sep 28, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> Didn't Tails and IncelTV contradict each other? How can they both deliver truths then?


it was just a minor semantic issue from tails side, he likes ITV.


----------



## Moggie (Sep 28, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> What do you think about it?


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Sep 28, 2022)

funny asf lol


----------



## thecel (Sep 28, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> nero angelo is the dumbest guy i have ever seen



elab

Nero Angelo is a smart fella. He saw a YouTube success formula that works (Wheat Waffles type videos), and he took advantage of it to achieve success.


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Sep 28, 2022)

thecel said:


> elab
> 
> Nero Angelo is a smart fella. He saw a YouTube success formula that works (Wheat Waffles type videos), and he took advantage of it to achieve success.


wheat waffles is indeed a quite smart guy. 

nero angelo isnt, he just copied ww and makes countless superficial videos about stuff he doesnt seem to know about


----------



## fruitgunpop (Sep 28, 2022)

CreatingAttractive is the only good channel on anthropometry.
He explains each ratio and goes into detail. 
Not sure how he calculates his harmony scores tho.


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Sep 29, 2022)

Looks and lms mogs


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Sep 29, 2022)

Also incel tv


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Sep 29, 2022)

thecel said:


> elab
> 
> Nero Angelo is a smart fella. He saw a YouTube success formula that works (Wheat Waffles type videos), and he took advantage of it to achieve success.


I think he's successful because of what he discusses more than his actual videos. If the blackpill space wasn't easy, he wouldn't survive a day.


----------



## 6ft4 (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## thecel (Oct 4, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> I think he's successful because of what he discusses more than his actual videos. If the blackpill space wasn't easy, he wouldn't survive a day.



The blackpill space is easy???


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Oct 4, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Whether the content on some of these channels is blackpill or redpill is up for debate but for the purposes of this thread I am counting Looks related channels that sell looks assessment services as blackpill
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yakhi wheres mine? 😿🤙


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Oct 4, 2022)

selfless plug 


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIPjpOFIt2RzqmrJqCk6qeg/featured


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 4, 2022)

thecel said:


> The blackpill space is easy???


yes because unsaturated


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 4, 2022)

Mfw they deleted my channel


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Oct 4, 2022)

Ada Mustang said:


> Mfw they deleted my channel


why'd they delete it? I was looking for your 3/10 tinder experiment vid the other day


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 4, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> why'd they delete it? I was looking for your 3/10 tinder experiment vid the other day


For inappropriate content

I had a porn in my tiktok compilation #07 and instead of getting a strike they banned my entire channel

Honestly i was busy which is why i sparingly uploaded, but now i don't ever think i'll get back on Youtube. Maybe start a rap career in the future who knows


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Oct 4, 2022)

Ada Mustang said:


> For inappropriate content
> 
> I had a porn in my tiktok compilation #07 and instead of getting a strike they banned my entire channel
> 
> Honestly i was busy which is why i sparingly uploaded, but now i don't ever think i'll get back on Youtube. Maybe start a rap career in the future who knows


you still have a backup of that video? was one of the most nagasaki vids tbh

I mean the tinder one


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 4, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> I mean the tinder one, you still have it?


Yeah i know...


...errr






I don't have any videos unfortunately


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Oct 4, 2022)

Ada Mustang said:


> Yeah i know...
> 
> 
> ...errr
> ...


brutal

if you can still log in to your channel then you should be able to download them. idk if deleted means deleted deleted or just invisible/hidden.


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 5, 2022)

Ada Mustang said:


> Mfw they deleted my channel


fuck why did u put porn in it tho?


----------



## justgetacutbro (Oct 5, 2022)

Ada Mustang said:


> Mfw they deleted my channel


LOL bro I used to watch you


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 5, 2022)

Not pure blackpill but they have a few good videos:











Banger blackpill documentary:



And this channel which is pure blackpill:


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Oct 5, 2022)

Whoever’s channel Looxmax is is my favorite so far

Feels like a forum member made it in terms of humor 




(Watching at 1 am)


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 5, 2022)

uglymug2 said:


> Whoever’s channel Looxmax is is my favorite so far
> 
> Feels like a forum member made it in terms of humor
> 
> ...



All Blackpill/looks channels visited this site atleast once, some as members others only lurked


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Oct 5, 2022)

Marco Polo said:


> All Blackpill/looks channels visited this site atleast once, some as members others only lurked


Yeah


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 5, 2022)

thecel said:


> The blackpill space is easy???


I'd say so. I've posted 5 videos, gotten 340 subs already. If I posted consistently, I could easily beat wheat waffles. Nero's videos are boring as fuck. If his niche was gaming, he'd have 0 subs.

The term looksmaxing has high search, low competition on YouTube


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 5, 2022)

Ada Mustang said:


> For inappropriate content
> 
> I had a porn in my tiktok compilation #07 and instead of getting a strike they banned my entire channel
> 
> Honestly i was busy which is why i sparingly uploaded, but now i don't ever think i'll get back on Youtube. Maybe start a rap career in the future who knows


I saw it. You deserve it honestly. How'd you not know that it wasn't allowed 🤣


----------



## thecel (Oct 5, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> If I posted consistently, I could easily beat wheat waffles



delusional cope

you sound like a broke ass mf who says if he just puts in the work he can easily be the next Elon Musk


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 5, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> I'd say so. I've posted 5 videos, gotten 340 subs already. If I posted consistently, I could easily beat wheat waffles. Nero's videos are boring as fuck. If his niche was gaming, he'd have 0 subs.
> 
> The term looksmaxing has high search, low competition on YouTube


@thecel. My viewer to subscriber conversion rate is 4.144x times that of wheat waffles (if I had the amoujt of total views he had, I'd have about 410K subs) + the videos I'll make will be 3d animation funny blackpill and looksmaxxing videos, not boring PowerPoint presentations.


----------



## thecel (Oct 5, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> The term looksmaxing has high search, low competition on YouTube



That’s not good. INCEL CONTENT has LOW search volume. Normies are getting into looksmaxing, but the incel-tier blackpill worldview is not being spread _with_ the looksmaxing knowledge. This means the looksmaxing that goes mainstream is bluepilled. We already see it happening; popular looksmaxing videos are alll about fixing your style, training at the gym, fixing your hair, fixing your skin, copes such as Mewing, etc. The truly DARK blackpill is being eclipsed by normie blackpill.


----------



## thecel (Oct 5, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> @thecel. My viewer to subscriber conversion rate is 4.144x times that of wheat waffles (if I had the amoujt of total views he had, I'd have about 410K subs) + the videos I'll make will be 3d animation funny blackpill and looksmaxxing videos, not boring PowerPoint presentations.



> 3d animation

lol at your effort ratio

3d animation requires too much effort to create and gives only minimal benefits (if at all) in YouTube success


----------



## thecel (Oct 5, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> @thecel. My viewer to subscriber conversion rate is 4.144x times that of wheat waffles (if I had the amoujt of total views he had, I'd have about 410K subs) + the videos I'll make will be 3d animation funny blackpill and looksmaxxing videos, not boring PowerPoint presentations.



post your chano


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 5, 2022)

thecel said:


> > 3d animation
> 
> lol at your effort ratio
> 
> 3d animation requires too much effort to create and gives only minimal benefits (if at all) in YouTube success


So you'd rather watch a online looksmaxing lecture than a funny blackpill animation? You're genuinely telling me that those two videos will have similar results 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 5, 2022)

thecel said:


> post your chano


----------



## thecel (Oct 5, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> So you'd rather watch a online looksmaxing lecture than a funny blackpill animation?



I’d rather watch a funny blackpill animation. But it probably won’t get substantially more views than a looksmaxing lecture.





enchanted_elixir said:


> You're genuinely telling me that those two videos will have similar results 🤣🤣🤣



Yes.


----------



## thecel (Oct 5, 2022)

thecel said:


> That’s not good. INCEL CONTENT has LOW search volume. Normies are getting into looksmaxing, but the incel-tier blackpill worldview is not being spread _with_ the looksmaxing knowledge. This means the looksmaxing that goes mainstream is bluepilled. We already see it happening; popular looksmaxing videos are alll about fixing your style, training at the gym, fixing your hair, fixing your skin, copes such as Mewing, etc. The truly DARK blackpill is being eclipsed by normie blackpill.





enchanted_elixir said:


>




@enchanted_elixir Channels like yours are actively ruining the blackpill space. Making it go mainstream AND diluting it (mixing it with cringe redpill and bluepill) in the process. YouTubers who post hardcore DARK blackpill content—the stuff that normies deem misogynistic—are way better than the recent wave of wannabe _WheatWaffles_es.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 5, 2022)

thecel said:


> I’d rather watch a funny blackpill animation. But it probably won’t get substantially more views than a looksmaxing lecture.








@Ekil73_YT @Ada Mustang 
I've been making YouTube videos on four different channels since 2016, and (I'm assuming you aren't a YouTuber)... and a person who I presume knows much less about YouTube is telling me that an online lecture about looksmaxxing would get similar views to a funny blackpill 3d animation video. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


enchanted_elixir said:


> So you'd rather watch a online looksmaxing lecture than a funny blackpill animation? You're genuinely telling me that those two videos will have similar results 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 5, 2022)

thecel said:


> @enchanted_elixir Channels like yours are actively ruining the blackpill space. Making it go mainstream AND diluting it (mixing it with cringe redpill and bluepill) in the process. YouTubers who post hardcore DARK blackpill content—the stuff that normies deem misogynistic—are way better than the recent wave of wannabe _WheatWaffles_es.


I have no interest in telling people they're subhuman, giving up and killing themselves.

I hate the redpill, I don't do redpill shit.
Blue pill is bad but probably has more truth to it than the redpill

I am not diluting the blackpill.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 5, 2022)

@thecel but I do believe some men need to give up because there snow hope. You cant prep a sub5 5'4 dark indian/filipino


----------



## thecel (Oct 5, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> I have no interest in telling people they're subhuman, giving up and killing themselves.



That’s life, bro. Reality is grim. Blackpill YouTubers ought to give everyone the most brutally honest reality check, telling the world how terrible life is for sub-5s and sub-3s. How hostile and selfish human nature is. How manlets are treated like toys. How ugly males are perceived in the same way as annoying flys and mosquitoes. How a portion of the male population can never experience true happiness because they’ve missed out on basic mental health requirements such as teen love. You have no interest in exposing these uncomfortable truths; all you do is blabber about sharpening up yo jawline by chintucking and losing weight.

What about content promoting hardcore Islam to put women in their place and re-monogamize the dating market? I suppose you have no interest in spreading that.

What about promoting a “cuck or be cucked” mindset and an aggressively hateful way of thinking? You don’t want to espouse that either.

What about the indisputable fact that Asians are genetically less attractive than Caucasians? Ya too much of a pussy to admit this utter fact on YouTube?

What you are is a bluepilled YouTuber.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 5, 2022)

thecel said:


> That’s life, bro. Reality is grim. Blackpill YouTubers ought to give everyone the most brutally honest reality check, telling the world how terrible life is for sub-5s and sub-3s. How hostile and selfish human nature is. How manlets are treated like toys. How ugly males are perceived in the same way as annoying flys and mosquitoes. How a portion of the male population can never experience true happiness because they’ve missed out on basic mental health requirements such as teen love. You have no interest in exposing these uncomfortable truths; all you do is blabber about getting a sharper jaw by chintucking and losing weight.
> 
> What about content promoting hardcore Islam to put women in their place and re-monogamize the dating market? I suppose you have no interest in spreading that.
> 
> ...


I'll tell you the truth, I won't tell people race, pheno, looks copes. Besides, I haven't even released all of my videos 🤣

I literally have several videos I plan on making like "10 brutal Blackpilled truths about life.", Etc.

I'll tell you some things are a disadvantage but I wont tell anyone to kill themselves because of it. You seem to call me a bluepiller because I'm not telling people to kill themselves I swear 🤣


----------



## thecel (Oct 5, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> I'll tell you the truth, I won't tell people race, pheno, looks copes. Besides, I haven't even released all of my videos 🤣
> 
> I literally have several videos I plan on making like "10 brutal Blackpilled truths about life.", Etc.
> 
> I'll tell you some things are a disadvantage but I wont tell anyone to kill themselves because of it. You seem to call me a bluepiller because I'm not telling people to kill themselves I swear 🤣



There’s a big difference between actively encouraging suicide (which I don’t agree with) and plainly stating that life is not worth living for some unfortunate people out there (which I agree with).


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 5, 2022)

thecel said:


> There’s a big difference between actively encouraging suicide (which I don’t agree with) and plainly stating that life is not worth living for some unfortunate men out there (which I agree with).


I agree with everything here, but for the second part, I'll let viewers make their own conclusion about that. I won't tell them that directly.


----------



## thecel (Oct 5, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> I agree with everything here, but for the second part, I'll let viewers make their own conclusion about that. I won't tell them that directly.



will you ever make videos on the trans pill?


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 5, 2022)

thecel said:


> will you ever make videos on the trans pill?


no


----------



## AscendingHero (Oct 5, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Whether the content on some of these channels is blackpill or redpill is up for debate but for the purposes of this thread I am counting Looks related channels that sell looks assessment services as blackpill
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont fucking sub to looxmax, copy and pastes every thread here with his fucking annoying fag voice

Get him reported tbh


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 5, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> @Ekil73_YT @Ada Mustang
> I've been making YouTube videos on four different channels since 2016, and (I'm assuming you aren't a YouTuber)... and a person who I presume knows much less about YouTube is telling me that an online lecture about looksmaxxing would get similar views to a funny blackpill 3d animation video. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Guys @thecel @enchanted_elixir what's that drama about youtube and shit

You either get views or you don't.

The reason why i am popular for "mewing" is not because i believe personally in mewing or some shit. But because everyone was making a video on it, and i wanted to chase some of that clout

The best way to succed on YT is to copy what Logan Paul and Mr Beast does. But i guess it's too much effort innit


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 5, 2022)

Ada Mustang said:


> Guys @thecel @enchanted_elixir what's that drama about youtube and shit
> 
> You either get views or you don't.
> 
> ...


Do you know how the algorithm works or no?


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 5, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> Do you know how the algorithm works or no?


Yea

I wanted to said that you will never get million subscribers or too much viewers if you record blackpill shit. Do vlogs or finance or something more profitable and sustainble in the long term


----------



## thecel (Oct 5, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> no



you = shittuber

A trans pill video isn’t “gay content”; it’s literally a repackaging of the *“women play on tutorial difficulty”* blackpill. You won’t even make this. Dumb ass pootoober.


----------



## thecel (Oct 10, 2022)

uglymug2 said:


> Whoever’s channel Looxmax is is my favorite so far
> 
> Feels like a forum member made it in terms of humor
> 
> ...




That’s because he rips off forum threads!









Two huge mistakes looksmaxxers make regarding risk


Original post: https://lookism.net/threads/top-5-looksmaxxing-mistakes-in-my-opinion.500554/post-5210595 1. We tend to underestimate large/moderate probabilities and to overestimate small probabilities Why that is is and why our brain is wired that way is another question. Fact is (and we know...




looksmax.org


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## johneffen (Oct 26, 2022)

6ft4 said:


>



how do the niggas in the comments just consistently eat this type of content up every time. do they not realize the facial analysis is useless and just for the youtuber to get money? jfl i feel retarded i should hop on the bandwagon


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 26, 2022)

johneffen said:


> how do the niggas in the comments just consistently eat this type of content up every time. do they not realize the facial analysis is useless and just for the youtuber to get money? jfl i feel retarded i should hop on the bandwagon


I've been saying this for months but I need to make a channel
Just 2 videos made and the guy is getting reviews in the past few days for his $25 rating service 
It's actually crazy how few views it takes to convert to sales once you have a product/service for sale that your audience wants to buy


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 26, 2022)

thecel said:


> That’s because he rips off forum threads!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That guy is going to end up giving terrible advice in my opinion just because he's blindly copying things from the forum. No quality control involved


----------



## johneffen (Oct 26, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> I've been saying this for months but I need to make a channel
> Just 2 videos made and the guy is getting reviews in the past few days for his $25 rating service
> It's actually crazy how few views it takes to convert to sales once you have a product/service for sale that your audience wants to buy


fuck but it’s so cringy


----------



## MatheusCqb (Oct 27, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> @Ekil73_YT @Ada Mustang
> I've been making YouTube videos on four different channels since 2016, and (I'm assuming you aren't a YouTuber)... and a person who I presume knows much less about YouTube is telling me that an online lecture about looksmaxxing would get similar views to a funny blackpill 3d animation video. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


what is your channel ?


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 27, 2022)

MatheusCqb said:


> what is your channel ?





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVFLOCD7EFfdG5lUo4znMGQ


----------



## 6ft4 (Nov 18, 2022)

Which one of you is this?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Nov 18, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Which one of you is this?



Someone with a shit taste thats for sure


----------



## 6ft4 (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Biggdink (Nov 20, 2022)

Tails mog @khvirgin @Xangsane @alriodai


----------



## alriodai (Nov 20, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Tails mog @khvirgin @Xangsane @alriodai


Tails is the truth, users here are mad he makes fun of the forum but he is completely right on everything

Let uses here cope and seethe

Tails is the GOAT


----------



## 6ft4 (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 21, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Tails is the truth, users here are mad he makes fun of the forum but he is completely right on everything
> 
> Let uses here cope and seethe
> 
> Tails is the GOAT


tails says a lot of good shit but i hate how he has sergis cock in his mouth 

how can he seriously rate vinnie hakcer and sergi as same smv


----------

